# Advancement time in judo



## Bremstone101 (May 10, 2019)

How long did it take for you to get a judo black belt? How frequently were belts awarded? Also is 1 class a week even worth it considering all that?


----------



## Headhunter (May 10, 2019)

Depends on how good you are. 1 class a week won't get you advancing very quick but you'll still be learning and that's what matters


----------



## pgsmith (May 10, 2019)

Bremstone101 said:


> Also is 1 class a week even worth it considering all that?


  Sorry I can't give you any insight into judo belts and advancement, but I can ask the obvious question "what is IT to you?" Whether it is worth it or not depends entirely upon just what you consider "it" to be. If you're hoping to get on the US Olympic judo team, then once a week is absolutely not worth it. If you're hoping to learn judo, get some exercise, and have an interesting hobby to do and talk about then sure, once a week is definitely worth it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 10, 2019)

pgsmith said:


> If you're hoping to get on the US Olympic judo team, then once a week is absolutely not worth it.


The Chinese Olympic Judo team in the Beijing PE University told me that they train 6 days a week and 6 hours per day.


----------



## jobo (May 10, 2019)

really what o


Bremstone101 said:


> How long did it take for you to get a judo black belt? How frequently were belts awarded? Also is 1 class a week even worth it considering all that?


thers have said, you can make good progress as a beginner in almost anything at once a week, theres no evidence that twice a week or three, 4 5,6 times a week will speed that progress, though it's a logical conclusion it might. 

at some point your progress will slow and it may be that additional classes will help.

as judo is a particularly strength,  ballance all round fitness  sport, the main thing slowing your development will be that only " training" once a week leaves you short of the physical conditioning you need to progress, so if attending more than once a week is a problem, consider adding  some conditioning work outs to your week.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 10, 2019)

jobo said:


> really what o
> 
> thers have said, you can make good progress as a beginner in almost anything at once a week, theres no evidence that twice a week or three, 4 5,6 times a week will speed that progress, though it's a logical conclusion it might.
> 
> ...


There actually is evidence that shorter gaps between sessions speeds learning (rather, that it reduces loss between sessions, which amounts to the same thing), with a diminishing return at some point (a session every second hour probably doesn't get you much more than a session once a day, for instance, except by the amount of time invested).

However, you are correct that it is entirely possible to learn on once a week. I've met some accomplished folks who just had the patience to wait long enough with this learning strategy to develop some skill. It's slow, but it does work.


----------



## frank raud (May 10, 2019)

Bremstone101 said:


> How long did it take for you to get a judo black belt? How frequently were belts awarded? Also is 1 class a week even worth it considering all that?


 Depending on the organization your club belongs to, there will be time in grade terms for promotion, ie 3 months as a white belt before you can test as yellow, 6 months for green to blue, etc. If you compete, your points go towards your next belt. Going once a week will add to the length of time between tests as you will not have as much mat time. Is it worth it to go once a week? Better than not going, will take longer to get good at throws, etc as you don't have that much practice time.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 10, 2019)

You go to school to learn. You came home to practice. If you can find a wrestling partner and wrestle 15 rounds daily, your progress will be fast.


----------



## Bremstone101 (May 10, 2019)

Frank raud thank you for being the only one to answer my two primary questions


frank raud said:


> Depending on the organization your club belongs to, there will be time in grade terms for promotion, ie 3 months as a white belt before you can test as yellow, 6 months for green to blue, etc. If you compete, your points go towards your next belt. Going once a week will add to the length of time between tests as you will not have as much mat time. Is it worth it to go once a week? Better than not going, will take longer to get good at throws, etc as you don't have that much practice time.


That's how you give a good reply


----------



## pgsmith (May 13, 2019)

Bremstone101 said:


> That's how you give a good reply



And that's how you get ignored.


----------



## Bremstone101 (May 13, 2019)

pgsmith said:


> And that's how you get ignored.


What difference does it make if 2/3 of the question was being ignored anyway?


----------



## Flying Crane (May 13, 2019)

Bremstone101 said:


> What difference does it make if 2/3 of the question was being ignored anyway?


I would say you got some pretty good answers from a number of people.  Seems to me you were expecting a certain answer, or an answer in a certain format.  The truth is, you asked a question that does not have a simple, straight forward answer.  Some folks here tried to help you understand that.  

It’s up to you if you are willing to be receptive to an education.


----------

